# Printing flock with Roland VersaWorks an BN-20



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, 

anybody has experience printing flock with ecosolvent inks ? is there any profile that I can download for BN-20 / VersaWorks to print flock ? I have only 5 or 6 profiles and anyone fits to print on this kind of material.
thank you !


----------



## LdyHearts (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the idea of printing on flock. I have not tried it but am curious to know how it worked for you (once you try it).


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

It looks good but sublimation on flock looks much better specially vector graphics, photos are ok, anyway I got media profiles from Stahls today so I am going to try again...


----------



## LdyHearts (Feb 22, 2010)

kyselak said:


> It looks good but sublimation on flock looks much better specially vector graphics, photos are ok, anyway I got media profiles from Stahls today so I am going to try again...


So do you print directly to the flock or on too paper and then heat the image to the flock? TIA


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

with Roland directly to the flock...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

what media profile did you get? I was not aware that there was a BN20 profile for it yet.


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

I got profiles for BN-20 from Stahls (Germany) but unfortunately they only work with machines with CMYK+M, they don't have yet profiles for CMYK+Metallic so anyway I have to stay with generic profiles from Roland.

Jan Kyselak
Expo Barrag s.r.o.
tricka.cz


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Send me the profile if you can. I may be able to modify it for you.


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

that would be great ! here they are (I could not attach the file, don't know why).


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks! I got the profiles and will see if I can modify them on this end for you. I will only be changing the configuration to allow them to work on a 5 color machine. It may take a little while but I will see if I can get them to you quickly.


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

no problem, I'll wait, thank you very much !


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it just the regular flock or is there a specific printable version your using?


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

yes, it has to be specific printable flock for solvent inks, before I was using some normal flock which I was screenprinting, then I changed to subliflock which for now is the best (sublimated colours look just great) and now I am trying solvent flock.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jan,
Here is a link to download a converted file: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18923867/Profiles as of 3-15-12/BN20/BN20 CAD COLOR Solvent Flock CMYKMt.rml

Just an FYI - test the profile and let me know if it works for you. I dug through the profile they had and other than some basic tweaking of the standard THT profile, it was a copy of that one. I do not think that it was a professionally developed profile for that media but rather one they just adjusted slightly to get "decent" results. Please let me know if it imports OK for you and I will convert the others.


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Steven,

great !, I could import it, I am just not sure with one thing, when I download the file, the name is Sports film but when I import it it is Solvent Flock, so just to be sure, it is Solvent Flock profile ?

thank you very much

Jan


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

kyselak said:


> Hi Steven,
> 
> great !, I could import it, I am just not sure with one thing, when I download the file, the name is Sports film but when I import it it is Solvent Flock, so just to be sure, it is Solvent Flock profile ?
> 
> ...


It is the one for the Solvent flock.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jan - how did the print come out?


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, sorry I was out of office, yes it is much better then with the regular tth profile, is it dificult to convert it ? could you convert also the sportsfilm ? thank you for your help !


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

kyselak said:


> Hi, sorry I was out of office, yes it is much better then with the regular tth profile, is it dificult to convert it ? could you convert also the sportsfilm ? thank you for your help !


I will have those converted in a couple of days for you.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jan - sorry I am running behind on the profiles - I did work on them and noticed something interesting - they are all identical, just renamed differently.

I would just use the same profile on all medias until they produce better ones.

I did just post a video showing the different profiles that have been updated from Roland and how they have increased the speed significantly. You will need to update versaworks to get them but it is worth it. Check out the video here: 

BN20 Versatudio print modes and speed updates - YouTube


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, the last updated profiles from Roland look good, thank you again for your help !


----------

